# New Necrons!!!!! (Photo inside)



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here we go:










Not much to see but it's enough for now.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

That Overlord looks like a conversion of the COmmand barge Overlord, cool, but don't think its new  However, I will happily stand corrected


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That would be a pretty extreme conversion if so


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scythe looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Good ridiculous? Lol

Also theyre clearly showcasing this model, not sure theyd showcase a conversion


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

And those look to be 32mm bases as well.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Closer photo but still bad quality


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Good ridiculous? Lol
> 
> Also theyre clearly showcasing this model, not sure theyd showcase a conversion


Well they do showcase conversions such as the DE Archon conversion. And i think it could be fairly easily done. Arm from normal lord w/ res orb, scythe from cairn wraith main body from barge overlord, however as a friend pointed out I hadn't noticed the larger bases and the detail at the base of the staff.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Closer photo but still bad quality


Have you noticed the warrios back left of this image? That doesn't look like a gauss flayer?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Crap, theres a better photo somewhere of those warriors. It's a shot of the Necrons fighting with the BA against tyranids. It shows those weapons in a lot better detail.

Here it is:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Fuck yea I'll take some new Necrons with my new Blood Angels. Who needs money?? :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Definatley new necrons , though to be honest those warriors have been needing a revamp since some twat thought the green clear rods was a good idea

Edit on second look those warriors maybe conversions,only the rods have changed and i cant see gw recutting the sprues just for that change.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Dat Scythe. Its like a dream come true. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

There's also a buzz about Dynasty Specific FOCs and Warlord Traits.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> There's also a buzz about Dynasty Specific FOCs and Warlord Traits.


Bonkers. I've been (casually) painting mine after the Thokt Dynasty, it would be cool if that meant something other than 'blue Necrons'.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Bonkers. I've been (casually) painting mine after the Thokt Dynasty, it would be cool if that meant something other than 'blue Necrons'.


Notice in the first photo I posted, the FOC shows 1 HQ and 3 troops as opposed to the usual 2 troops.

Full table of Wardlord Traits for each dynasty is rumored, and only two clampacks with the codex, no updated Warriors (I guess those are conversions).

I'm just regurgitating crap I'm reading on that cesspool Warseer, so don't put 100% stock in what I am repeating.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Notice in the first photo I posted, the FOC shows 1 HQ and 3 troops as opposed to the usual 2 troops.
> 
> Full table of Wardlord Traits for each dynasty is rumored, and only two clampacks with the codex, no updated Warriors (I guess those are conversions).
> 
> I'm just regurgitating crap I'm reading on that cesspool Warseer, so don't put 100% stock in what I am repeating.


What we are seeing in the first image of this thread is a leak from the Shield of Baal Expansion, so this could very well be a good sign about varying dynasties.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

We'll assume that is a new 'overlord' - he reminds me somewhat of Thresh from LoL.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

FROM BOLS:


Codex Necrons:

Schedule
Crammed into the GW schedule right before the new year.
Pre-orders Dec. 19th
Street date: Dec 26th
(Previous chatter from last month says first week of January)

Models
Little to no new models (a la Grey Knights)
(scattered chatter says perhaps 1 character clampack and 1 Destroyer/DestroyerLord plastic kit)

Rules
Look for Nerfs to the following:

Doom Scythes
Night Scythes

Tesla will get an overhaul to their rules.
Deathray will receive a big overhaul to how it targets models.

Characters remain fundamentally unchanged.
The Stormlord will recieve a Necron themed orbital bombardment of some type once per game.

Warlord Traits are good with some granting individual units USRs, while another listed granted an improved version of Reanimation Protocols


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I cannot find the picture to share, but one of my FB groups has decided that the Necrons guns in the picture is a conversion?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

They do look like the current Warriors with the weapon interiors from Immortals added, an easy conversion as if you build the box as Deathmarks you'd get 10 rods spare anyway.

Falcoso reckons that Joe Tomaszewski's Necron army has had those conversions forever, which I'd believe - the rods do look a little thick for the guns.

With regard to 'that Warrior has a different weapon! OMG!'; I think that's an Immortal in the background, with a Gauss Blaster.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I am glad that Warriors are not getting a re-sculpt. I'm still trying to switch over from my metal ones of yesteryear to the current plastic ones.

See also, I'm selling the 13 metal Necron Warriors I have left in the metal Guardsman link in my sig.


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

To be honest, the most important question I have is... Who decided that pea green and sky blue looked good with orange?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes Joe Tomazewski's army had a very similar looking gauss flayer without the green rods. Originally I thought it was from the immortals or ghost ark but they only hav 3 of the 'circles' and his did not but this was like a year or two ago. Apparently there is also a guide on how to convert them in this week's WD


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Uveron said:


> I cannot find the picture to share, but one of my FB groups has decided that the Necrons guns in the picture is a conversion?


I don't have the picture on me but the kit bash in the White dwarf shows you how to do the gauss rod conversion. The Warriors still come with the green rods. However they are 32mm bases if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

alasdair said:


> I don't have the picture on me but the kit bash in the White dwarf shows you how to do the gauss rod conversion. The Warriors still come with the green rods. However they are 32mm bases if I'm not mistaken?


Word is the codex is going to get released with two clampacks, and there's going to be some repackaging of some kits. I'd guess the 32mm bases are going to come with the repackaging.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ntaw said:


> I am glad that Warriors are not getting a re-sculpt. I'm still trying to switch over from my metal ones of yesteryear to the current plastic ones.


new plastic 'cron sculpts don't need to be too far from current ones and should take a leaf out of space marine upgrades imo


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That I would accept, bindi. No more nullifying my models for the Troops section, GW.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I highly doubt there is a new warriors kit. Its unnecessary as there is already a plastic kit and the only thing they could change would be the green rods, which the evidently aren't going to change since they show you how to make the warriors that are in the this weeks WD are the event talk about the green rods.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to mention that the necron kits all have very little that need improving upon. They're pretty damn good. Plastic HQs are desperately needed though( as theyre on the menu)


----------

